# Buckypaper: the end of iron ore?



## skyQuake (18 October 2008)

http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/081018/tec_buckypaper.html
Only issue now is price and production. Once its gets competitive our miners are goneeeeee


----------



## sam76 (18 October 2008)

*Re: Buckypaper. The end of Iron ore?*

This sort of stuff is the biotech of the mineral world.

Interesting but it looks a few years off yet.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 October 2008)

Interesting but a way off I agree.

gg


----------



## jonojpsg (18 October 2008)

skyQuake said:


> http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/081018/tec_buckypaper.html
> Only issue now is price and production. Once its gets competitive our miners are goneeeeee




Yeah, once they get the price down from a gazillion dollars a tonne to match the latest iron ore contracts, watch out BHPB, FMG, RIO, Vale, etc. you're gooooooonnnnnnnneeeeee


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 October 2008)

jonojpsg said:


> Yeah, once they get the price down from a gazillion dollars a tonne to match the latest iron ore contracts, watch out BHPB, FMG, RIO, Vale, etc. you're gooooooonnnnnnnneeeeee




watch the Castle mate.

Your dreamin.

gg


----------



## Flip (19 October 2008)

How would you invest in something like this? I'm not willing to throw money just yet but if there was a company actually producing carbon nanotubes / related materials and selling them to companies that make money by putting them into products then I would be interested.


----------



## skyQuake (19 October 2008)

I'll be certainly look to buy into their IPO (if there is one). Even if its a complete dud or a pipe dream there's gonna be a whole heap of momentum to catch (not to mention stag profits).


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 October 2008)

Buckypaper: *the end of iron ore? *


I`m scared man.


----------



## deadset (23 October 2008)

The question is how easy are nanotubes to make in large quantities ?
What does it replace ?  It what situations does any additional performance benefit justify any increased cost or increased manufacturing costs for the finished product ?  Is buckypaper easier to construct things with compared to pressed metal products or labour intensive composites ?

I might have to read up on the nanotube manufacturing process.


----------

